

Solar System Explorer made with the Unreal engine - mdesantis
http://crunchybytes.tumblr.com/post/21152392799/drools-this-was-done-by-one-guy-using-the

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion on an earlier submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3844930>

